# I ALMOST DIED LAST NIGHT...



## Mumfandc (Dec 29, 2005)

My dad was doing laundry and he forgot to put this drain hose back in the sink.

So I did some darkroom work the night before and I left my binder with ALL my negatives in it on the counter...the entire album got SOAKED with dirty, soapy laundry water! I must've had almost 100 rolls of film I developed over the past 3 years in it. The color rolls look as if they are stained.

I soaked the negs overnight in a water bath. But I'm worried because I heard overwashing negatives can wash away the silver. Am I wrong?

They seem to be ok. But now I gotta figure out how to dry like 1,000 film strips. Boo


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds like your _dad_ is the one who almost died last night!  I'm glad everything turned out okay. 

Meantime, that's a lot of film to hang up and dry! Watch out for dust.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's scary. At least the negs are alright though. I only seem to have problems  when I wash the undeveloped negs in soapy water


----------



## XPRO.US (Dec 29, 2005)

In situations like this, there isn't much you can do but hope for the best.


----------



## mrsid99 (Dec 30, 2005)

Have you checked the laws on justifiable homicide?


----------



## panzershreck (Dec 30, 2005)

came back from a photo outing today, taking my camera bag inside i had forgotten to zip it up... the bag is lighter than my metal 300mm lens, thus BAM! the lens flips out and hits the concrete floor of the garage...

all that was damaged was the lens cap, but good lord, i just about had a heart attack, it was a LOUD bang too


----------



## Mumfandc (Dec 30, 2005)

Well i hope nothing bad comes up later w/ur lens!


----------



## Ajax (Jan 2, 2006)

Fathers can be quite the boveration cant they, hope the negatives are all right :thumbup:


----------



## Mumfandc (Jan 2, 2006)

Actually about 10 strips got damaged...some with my favorite images on them! 

I got carried away with the squeegeeing...the emulsion or film base (or whatever) seems to have softened up, and scratched off really easily. I'm so stupid, I should've just ommitted the squeegee. I was just in a rush to get all the negatives dry and done with. I didn't notice until now.

Happy New Year.!


----------



## telex95 (Jan 15, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> came back from a photo outing today, taking my camera bag inside i had forgotten to zip it up... the bag is lighter than my metal 300mm lens, thus BAM! the lens flips out and hits the concrete floor of the garage...
> 
> all that was damaged was the lens cap, but good lord, i just about had a heart attack, it was a LOUD bang too



The exact same thing happened to me! I was in NYC at Ground Zero.  I forgot to zip up my gig bag and it flipped.  My camera fell out, the lens hit the ground first and smashed my Tiffen filter...luckily the lens was OK, but a filter replacement was needed.  The tourists around me all gasped when it happen...lol.


----------

